# What should i use for indoor..limb drive or snake tongue



## imdarcher (Jan 9, 2014)

I hear both ways are good. Where I'm from most indoor shooters use the snake tongue. Why is it more accurate then a limb driver? Or is it. I would like to here from the pros on your thoughts. Thanks


----------



## blueglide1 (Jun 29, 2006)

KISS Keep it simple solid rest .008 blade or .010 blade. Nothing to break or go wrong. I have a fall away on my hunting bow,but I dont have to pound 60 scoring arrows into a live deer,LOL


----------



## Praeger (Jan 7, 2011)

Most target shooters use a blade launcher. Simple, easy to tune and reliable. An alternative to blade launcher is a prong rest such as the NAP 3000 Quick Tune.


----------



## bsharkey (Apr 27, 2009)

I just changed my 2 limb drivers to lizard tongues not to long ago.
I may never go back to a drop away love the tongue.


----------



## Stubby'smom (Mar 20, 2010)

Vapor Trail is coming out with a blade rest in about 2 weeks. Ears posted a video about it here on AT. You can also take a original limbdriver and tighten a blade down on it so that you can use it either way. I plan to purchase the new rest and install it on one of my specialists.


----------



## gobblinfool (Dec 6, 2004)

I am not a pro....but take a look at hamskea, which gives you several options...and second night on my bow I had a robinhood...simple to set up/tune, and solid as a rock!!!


----------



## Pete53 (Dec 5, 2011)

i do like both type target rest,i do have now a limb driver on my main reason is i had shoulder and neck surgery and sometimes i am a little jerky pulling bow back with back tension release so those drop away rests do help to contain the arrow better for me,but if i was heathy i would use a blade pro-tuner.good luck with your choice.i am not a pro who pays that fee.


----------



## GILL (Jan 10, 2008)

I really like a limb driver. I has shot blades in years past and haven't seen any difference between the two.


----------

